# Lesbian Bishop Wants to Ditch Crosses for Muslims



## DMcFadden (Nov 5, 2015)

> The Bishop of Stockholm has proposed a church in her diocese remove all signs of the cross and put down markings showing the direction to Mecca for the benefit of Muslim worshipers.
> 
> Eva Brunne, who was made the world’s first openly lesbian bishop by the church of Sweden in 2009, and has a young son with her wife and fellow lesbian priest Gunilla Linden, made the suggestion to make those of other faiths more welcome.
> 
> ...



Hmmm. I guess it is not a good time to join the Swedish church?


----------



## Reformed Fox (Nov 5, 2015)

Probably a state church, but I am not certain. I imagine most of the orthodox Christians in Sweden established an alternative structure. 

This reminds me of the ostracizing of Børre Knudsen in Norway.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow....you just can't make this stuff up.... 

Hard to tell what is satire anymore.


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 6, 2015)

Very sad..... Many are deceived in that, what claims to be the visible church of Christ, is actually a cesspool of wickedness run by the head of the serpent dressed as an angel of light.


----------

